# UK overstayer- marrying Portugal citizen



## FruitPunchNinja (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi, I researched about this topic but couldn't find anything similar to my story. I appreciate everyone who read through and answers, I thank everyone in advance.
I went to UK as a student in 2011 finished my studies and then applied another course unfortunately the college was closed down by home office then due to so many events in my life I was overstayed in UK(most stupidest thing i've ever done in my life).
While I was overstaying in UK, I met a girl who is Portugal citizen moved to UK. we fell in love and started to live together eventually. Now we came to India last week, want to get married here. And want to apply for Portugal. 
Could you please tell me, would my UK overstay history affects my Portugal visa? What are my options? Please ask me if you need any further details. Thank you


----------

